# How much creatine ethyl ester should i take..



## lightout (Dec 12, 2006)

and should i take it before workout or after or both?  thanks

I just bought some bulk  creatine ethyl ester powder.


----------



## nni (Dec 12, 2006)

3g pre, 1-2 post.

it tastes terrible, so be ready.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

i wouldn't take any...that stuff tastes horrible!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 12, 2006)

If you take it with powdered gatorade, it doesnt taste all that bad.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

nothing tastes bad when taken with gatorade.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> nothing tastes bad when taken with gatorade.



Aint that the truth, but you are right about the cee tasting like pure shit though.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 12, 2006)

I take the IML CEE caps, takes the tasting out of the equation.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I take the IML CEE caps, takes the tasting out of the equation.



That's the best bet. Creatine is pretty cheap so really it doesn't matter which way you take it.


----------



## lightout (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks and by the way the bulk powder cee is WAY cheaper then the caps,i bought 1 kilo for 28$.


----------



## nni (Dec 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I take the IML CEE caps, takes the tasting out of the equation.



you could tr xcees as well. best tasting cee by far.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i wouldn't take any...that stuff tastes horrible!



that is why we sell it in capsule form > http://ironmaglabs.com/creatine-ethyl-ester.php


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

Prince said:


> that is why we sell it in capsule form > http://ironmaglabs.com/creatine-ethyl-ester.php



well....perhaps I will have to purchase some when I get some $$ and when my current creatine monohydrate runs out.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> well....perhaps I will have to purchase some when I get some $$ and when my current creatine monohydrate runs out.



PM me your address and I will send you a bottle for x-mas.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

Prince said:


> PM me your address and I will send you a bottle for x-mas.



nice!  thanks.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 12, 2006)

Prince said:


> PM me your address and I will send you a bottle for x-mas.



You look nice today, Rob


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i wouldn't take any...that stuff tastes horrible!



One time I uncapped some CEE and tasted it just to see what the fuss was about. Usually I think people are pussies when it comes to tasting alot of shit, but that stuff was nasty. Yuck!


----------



## cwa2008 (Dec 13, 2006)

Edit: Removed


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2006)

I take bulk CEE in my shakes along with other supplements, that and NAC pretty much ruin any kind of 'shake taste.' Not that big of a deal to me.

I also take some CEE along with BCAA in my Gatorade during my workouts. I do 6-9g CEE a day, right now I'm at 250 even (AM before food).


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

Mudge said:


> I take bulk CEE in my shakes along with other supplements, that and NAC pretty much ruin any kind of 'shake taste.' Not that big of a deal to me.
> 
> I also take some CEE along with BCAA in my Gatorade during my workouts. I do 6-9g CEE a day, right now I'm at 250 even (AM before food).



Did you always take that dosage? I take 3-6 grams a day, usually 3. Do you find they higher dosages actually does anything or are you feeling it out?


----------



## nni (Dec 14, 2006)

im telling you, if you are a cee fan, but hate the taste, check out xceed.


----------

